# Free Dog



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I just got this on an email and I thought I would share...




I need a favor !!
My neighbor has a puppy he's giving away (FREE!).
It's a Dachshund, it's house broken, 
and it's great with kids. 

He's giving it away because his wife 
says the dog 'stares' at her, and 
that gives her the 'Heebie Jeebies'. 

If you're interested, or know someone who is, let me know. 
Here's a picture of the dog.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Is that Jay?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok that totally freaks me out!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

GROSS! WEIRD!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Feb 16 2005, 05:49 PM
> *Is that Jay?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35946*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Now that's funny


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

OMG! That's the creepiest looking thing!!!!! Freaks me out!!







:new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Feb 16 2005, 06:22 PM
> *Now that's funny
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I thought so too. I haven't stopped laughing since I saw it!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

That is scary, not funny...

LOL


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

...somebody put some doggles on that dog!! Sheesh-scarry!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

thats creeeepy


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

OMG  THATS SO SCARY!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

OMG EEK THATS SOO WEIRD.

lol i was totally expecting to see a cute little doggy

eeeek


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

EEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWW, reminds me of Michael Jackson.....


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Ahhh! That's too funny! And a little but creepy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

I was expecting to see a cute little puppy...not that scary thing!!! Funny!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Haha i saw thats a year or so ago totatlly freaked me out


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I saw that before too. So I was prepared.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh my gosh! I'm going to have nightmares. LOL


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Feb 17 2005, 09:25 AM
> *EEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWW, reminds me of Michael Jackson.....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Ahhhhh!







hahahahahah







That is creepy!


----------

